# Would you use this service?



## businesshere? (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post.

I've got a business idea I would like some feedback on. I am a claim adjuster for a major company and was thinking about going out on my own. My question is would you or do you think the industry would have interest in this plan?

I would like to start a business assisting contractors submit billing and supplements to insurance companies. I have years of experience in the industry and know things are often left off estimates (not on purpose) but they are never billed for either. This is lost revenue for the contractors.

My job would be to essentially handle all of the insurance side of the job for the contractor. I would handle sup requests as well as billing. I would handle all insurance communications. I know what the insurance companies are looking for and how to get the billing in and processed quicker. 

I would charge a flat fee of $15 per submitted bill and through a double check I would like 50% of any supplements I find that are not in the estimate and essentially is missed revenue. Basically aside from the $15 fee per bill, I wont get paid unless you get paid. 

Some benefits for the contractor would be they don't have to spend time arguing with the insurance company and I will be double checking estimates to make sure they are billed properly and make sure you are receiving the most compensation for the job.

So, this is a rough outline and I'm not trying to sell this to you. I just want to get your opinion if this would be something you feel contractors would be interested in. 

Any thoughts or feedback would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mitlojames (Oct 24, 2013)

I wouldnt be interested in it because i would feel that if the insurance company was to send me money you would hold it ransom. Sorry to shatter your dreams kid but that idea kinda stinks. Theres just no market for it.


----------



## businesshere? (Dec 9, 2013)

*You'd get the money*

I wouldn't collect the money. You would still do all of the money collecting. I would just be increasing your revenue and helping you find items that are billable that may have been missed. Essentially, I would work as an independent and you pay me.


----------



## JBB (Jan 28, 2014)

businesshere? said:


> I'm new to the forum and this is my first post.
> 
> I've got a business idea I would like some feedback on. I am a claim adjuster for a major company and was thinking about going out on my own. My question is would you or do you think the industry would have interest in this plan?
> 
> ...



Sounds like you want to go to the PA side


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

In a word, no.


----------



## JBB (Jan 28, 2014)

If your a contractor just follow these simple steps and you wont need any insurance specialist to help you.

1) Let the adjuster do their job and don't argue with them. They have criteria that damage has to meet before they can pay it. Not every hail hit damages the roof and nor does leaves under the shingles always mean wind damage. There are many factors that you don't know about to consider.

2) Don't try to negotiate with the adjuster, nothing you say will have any impact on anything.

3) Do bring coffee, drinks and have a latter set up before the adjuster arrives, this will make the process smoother.

4) Let the adjuster discuss the claim with the homeowner in private.

5) Don't get disappointed in the outcome, just because you think something is damaged doesn't mean it is and it doesn't mean its covered. 

I know this is not what you want to hear but it is the best way to handle an insurance claim.


----------



## TedLeger (Feb 24, 2014)

*Roofing*

Yea, I would have to agree with everyone else. You would have a hard time getting others contractors to go along with it as well. Sorry bout that.


----------



## RoofingbyMidsouth (May 1, 2014)

Sounds like you are leaning toward doing what a public adjuster does for homeowners, but the percentage you quoted is too high. You may have an interesting idea, but its not feasible with your scenario.


----------

